# Is this normal?



## Coomba (Jul 30, 2014)

I had this very badly beaten up chuck collar,so I made a new one. Then I installed the collet assembly,and used it for a few hours. When it came time to remove it I had to use a very large screw driver. Is this normal?


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 30, 2014)

I think the nose protector should push the collet holder out the the spindle when you unscrew it.


----------



## Coomba (Jul 31, 2014)

JimDawson said:


> I think the nose protector should push the collet holder out the the spindle when you unscrew it.



I unscrewd the collet assembly from the collet,and the collet came out very easily. Then I removed the collet assembly from the lathe, set it on the floor. Then loosened the chuck collar.The bushing still would not come out,and the nose protector would not come completly loose. I had to pry bushing out with a very large screw driver.Then I could remove the spindle protector.


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 31, 2014)

I have only done this one time on that type of spindle, and that was years ago.  But if I remember right,  I tightened the nose protector pretty tight against the collet holder, then tapped it (OK, maybe more than a tap) with a hammer to get to pop loose.

It may be that this has always been a problem on your lathe and that is why the spanner holes were so torn up in your nut.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 31, 2014)

Ditto on what Jim said. 

 "Billy G"


----------



## ki4byz (Jul 31, 2014)

I use a rod through the spindle from the rear and a few bumps and the collect adapter should pop right out.


----------



## chips&more (Jul 31, 2014)

I agree with ki4byz. It looks like you have a L * mount?  You can’t always use the nose guard to help in the removal of a taper adapter, dead center, etc. Best to have a piece of round stock that will fit through the spindle hole so you can knock the adapter out. If the round stock is steel you can add a brass end/head to it so you protect what you hit. And maybe a rubber/plastic bicycle hand for the other end for that sexy look…Good Luck.


----------



## Coomba (Jul 31, 2014)

ki4byz said:


> I use a rod through the spindle from the rear and a few bumps and the collect adapter should pop right out.



 Thanks guys. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't doing something wrong!


----------



## Glmphoto (Aug 1, 2014)

My Hendey has a collet adapter in an L style head. It cannot be pushed out from behind because its through hole is larger than the through hole in the headstock. I have a forked wedge that slides into the gap and a light tap pops it free. Much like a ball joint or tie rod splitting tool.     OK thats my two cents.


----------



## Coomba (Aug 1, 2014)

Glmphoto said:


> My Hendey has a collet adapter in an L style head. It cannot be pushed out from behind because its through hole is larger than the through hole in the headstock. I have a forked wedge that slides into the gap and a light tap pops it free. Much like a ball joint or tie rod splitting tool. OK thats my two cents.




Have a picture?


----------



## Big Bob (Aug 5, 2014)

On my Colchester 13 x 36 roundhead with L0, I just use a piece of bent wire about 1/8 inch diameter that I put on from the top and with the wire on each side then unscrew the threaded holder with the large wrench and the collet holder comes off. 
Bob


----------



## Coomba (Aug 6, 2014)

Big Bob said:


> On my Colchester 13 x 36 roundhead with L0, I just use a piece of bent wire about 1/8 inch diameter that I put on from the top and with the wire on each side then unscrew the threaded holder with the large wrench and the collet holder comes off.
> Bob



Well, you know I wasn't smart enough to take a picture of this wrench, before I cut it up, made it longer,and changed it to a hindged type,with a pin. Maybe now that I have a tool to loosen the collar, it will come off better.


----------

